# Wood Paneling over stucco



## joshik (Sep 17, 2012)

The sliding door in our living room leads to a sun room that was added on in the back yard. Therefore, one of the interior walls is a stucco wall. we are thinking of covering this wall with aged/distressed wood paneling... maybe old wood from pallets or anything we can get our hands on. 

What would be the best way to attach it to the stucco?

I was thinking of just using something like liquid nails or some other adhesive to stick it directly to the stucco... or maybe furring strips? If furring strips, what would be the best way to attach the strips to stucco?

any thoughts?

Thx


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

what's behind the stucco ? then again, its always a boon to know where your ' WHERE ' ( not just the sun room :no: ) is so responders can give the best advice :yes:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

100% sure you really want to do it that way?
What's the texture on the walls like.
Got a picture of the room?
Just glue is not going to work, when building out the wall like your suggesting it would involve redoing all the trim, adding jamb extensions to all the door and windows.
Not my first choice but rustic paneling would be a whole lot less work.


----------



## joshik (Sep 17, 2012)

itsreallyconc said:


> what's behind the stucco ? then again, its always a boon to know where your ' WHERE ' ( not just the sun room :no: ) is so responders can give the best advice :yes:


not sure what is behind the stucco aside from the wood framing. do they usually lay plywood under stucco? btw, im in San Diego, CA.




joecaption said:


> 100% sure you really want to do it that way?
> What's the texture on the walls like.
> Got a picture of the room?
> Just glue is not going to work, when building out the wall like your suggesting it would involve redoing all the trim, adding jamb extensions to all the door and windows.
> Not my first choice but rustic paneling would be a whole lot less work.


the texture is pretty rough. I was thinking liquid nails (or something similar) would work bc it wouldnt be a whole lot of paneling. 

as for jamb exentions. i was thinking of using thinner pieces of wood to frame around the sliding door and window. 

here are some pics


----------



## shriba (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey there,
I know this thread is old, but I came across it while searching for the exact same thing. I'm also in San Diego and are in the process of adding windows to a screened-in patio to create a sunroom, I would like to cover the stucco with either wainscoting or other wood treatment. What did you end up doing? I'd love to see how it looks.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

You can sand down the stucco to provide a smooth surface for construction adhesive. Important to use an adhesive designed to work on a porous surface like the stucco. It the panel does not sit flush then you can add an addition piece of trim beside the existing trim. That is why trim molding is often used - it hides "mistakes" or shortcomings with the finish work.


----------



## shriba (Sep 11, 2009)

Well that sure is good to know, thank you so much for responding! I hope it helps someone else too.


----------



## shriba (Sep 11, 2009)

shriba said:


> Well that sure is good to know, thank you so much for responding! I hope it helps someone else too.



I love molding, exactly for that reason!


----------

